# Citizen 1000m Autozilla



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I want to add a 1000m Autozilla to my collection. Am I better off looking for a NOS from an AD or trying to buy a second hand one?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you should still be able to pick them up new, however they also do come up for sale now and again in the sales forum.

Which ever way you decide to go, good luck with the search


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks. I've found a website which suggests it still has them for about Â£800 but the last one that sold on another forum went for a lot less. I thought I might get some advice and maybe an offer.


----------

